# Ardgowan Riding School, Bankfoot Farm, Inverkip.



## SatsumaGirl (22 March 2014)

Just wondering if anyone used to go there 10 or so years ago. Website now gone so I'm assuming school has shutdown.

I'm trying to trace the breeding/history of my horse from foal to around 3/4yo, before he was sold on. He will be 12 this year.

Ardgowan is the first listed owner in his passport. If all else fails, I shall try and write a letter to the address and see if a response comes back.


----------



## Chocy (22 March 2014)

Yes shut down a while ago now.

I know someone who worked there approx 9ish years ago. If that ties in with your horse being there I'm happy to ask her if shes any info for you


----------



## cloverpenny (8 June 2014)

Hi there it may be possible that you have an answer to your question by now and I hope you do.
 I worked at Ardgowan from February 95 until February 00 when I left there was a grey made called Sasha in foal at the time. She foaled a colt called Jasper and they belonged to the yard manager Emma Wilson. She was manager there from 2000 until 2007 when she left. 
 Also in the year 2000 one of the liveries brought a mare  called Molly for driving she turned out to be pregnant and also produced a colt called max. He was later given to Ardgowan riding centre and I don't know what happened to him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (8 June 2014)

I was at Ardgowan a few months ago, there is no one there, a few horses in the ancient stables but it is not a RS, Emma Wilson is history.


----------



## saddlesore (20 June 2014)

I left there many many years ago but had previously been there for a long time . If you tell us more I might be able to help.


----------



## SatsumaGirl (21 June 2014)

Just checked passport dates (my bad) and it turns out he was actually 5yo when passport was registered, not younger as I had previously worked out/been told. 

I'm not sure how long they had him for before the passport was registered. A Ms J. Demelas is listed as his first registered owner.


----------



## cloverpenny (22 June 2014)

Mrs J Demelas Was the last manager of the stables which closed last year I still have contact with her is there anything you want to know I can pass it on. Feel free to pm if you would prefer.


----------

